# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Chyrl's cycling trip to fish farms - 15 Dec 07!!

## cs_sg

Anyone interested in gathering one Saturday/Sunday morning for a slooow cycling trip to the fish farms?
 :Grin: 

Billy, are you keen?
Justin, are you back in Singapore (yet) to join in the trip? :Razz:

----------


## stephen chung

where is the starting point?

----------


## cs_sg

:Jump for joy:  

Hi Stanchung, where do you stay?

I don't drive and I stay at the Northern side of Singapore. The starting point can be discussed and compromised.

Just an idea, the starting Point could be at Casuarina Road, (Upper Thomson District, famous for Roti Prata) for a short breakfast, then start our ride either towards Pasir Ris farms or Lim Chu Kang.

Its nice on Sunday mornings since the traffic is lighter in the morning.
By the time we get to the farms, it should be around 10am (Are they open yet?)

For those who use cycling shoes and cleats, I'm going to change to platform pedals and use running shoes instead for this trip so that I can walk around the farms with ease, you may want to consider that.

*Note: Helmet is a must for this trip please. Traffic rules must be observed at all times. We're going to ride on the road, not walkway/pedestrian walks*

For those who are interested, you could respond in this format?

Name (where do you stay)

1) Chyrl (Yio Chu Kang)

----------


## ranmasatome

Chryl.. on!! lets go.. put me up. Billy... come la...

----------


## cs_sg

So steady, Justin  :Cool: 
You're back in SG?

Where are the rest of you? The more the merrier  :Very Happy: . (By the way, I'm not very street smart around here  :Grin:  Now Justin can be the guide)

Those who are interested:
1) Chyrl (Yio Chu Kang)
2) Justin (Central)

----------


## ranmasatome

oh... i dont ride with helmet... dont have one and dont have money to buy one... :Grin:  i can meet you guys anywhere... i'll take it as warm up.. :Grin:

----------


## gregnng

> So steady, Justin 
> You're back in SG?
> 
> Where are the rest of you? The more the merrier . (By the way, I'm not very street smart around here  Now Justin can be the guide)
> 
> Those who are interested:
> 1) Chyrl (Yio Chu Kang)
> 2) Justin (Central)


I interested but got no bicycle, any place to rent one in the YCK, AMK area?
gregnng (northwest, cck)

----------


## cs_sg

> oh... i dont ride with helmet... dont have one and dont have money to buy one... i can meet you guys anywhere... i'll take it as warm up..


No need to warm up, going slooow to smell the flowers (trees) along the way.
I didn't ride for over 3 months now (health reason) so I'll be really slow.

Even if I borrow a helmet for you, would you wear it? haha you may tell me its too warm :P

----------


## cs_sg

> I interested but got no bicycle, any place to rent one in the YCK, AMK area?
> gregnng (northwest, cck)


I'm not sure if you can rent one around here.
Would you be comfortable riding on the road with traffic  :Smile: ?

----------


## ranmasatome

Ya...its precisely because i know its meant to be a slow ride..so its unfair and unresasonable of me to want to go fast right?? so go fast first myself loh...take it as warm up...

----------


## cs_sg

> Ya...its precisely because i know its meant to be a slow ride..so its unfair and unresasonable of me to want to go fast right?? so go fast first myself loh...take it as warm up...


Ok, your fast means how fast?
Going around 25km/hr, since its the first time riding together, better go slower to watch out for the group  :Smile:   :Grin:

----------


## gregnng

> I'm not sure if you can rent one around here.
> Would you be comfortable riding on the road with traffic ?


Well, I have cycled in Pengarang malaysia before, the traffic there is worse than sg, big lorries and all

The only difference is that we have to wear helmets on sg roads, person on bike on the road here considered the same as a motorist, bright colored clothing are recommended also, simple gloves would be handy as well

----------


## ranmasatome

What does it matter?? i'm doing it myself what... :Grin: 
i'll just see you guys where you guys choose to meet.. :Smile:

----------


## cs_sg

> Well, I have cycled in Pengarang malaysia before, the traffic there is worse than sg, big lorries and all
> 
> The only difference is that we have to wear helmets on sg roads, person on bike on the road here considered the same as a motorist, bright colored clothing are recommended also, simple gloves would be handy as well


Great! I have yet to cycle at Pengarang though we went to Desaru a few times. It must be fun.
Do you have any friends who can lend you a bike for your size?

Cycling helmet is not mandatory by law here in SG but it would be advisable. 
I can't enforce that on Justin though since that's his choice.

Only lights (front and back) are compulsory if you want to cycle on the roads at night from what I know. Its all about safety  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

yoyo!
Which weekend would it be? 
I will be working whole of this coming weekend though.

----------


## cs_sg

Yo! You're here finally!

Tentative date: 16th Dec  :Smile:  would that be good for you?

Meeting/Starting point: Casuarina Road Prata shop
Route 1: LCK Fish Farms (Upper Thomson Road >Mandai Road> Neo Tiew-Lim Chu Kang)
OR
You suggest other fish farms.

----------


## Goondoo

> Yo! You're here finally!
> 
> Tentative date: 16th Dec  would that be good for you?
> 
> Meeting/Starting point: Casuarina Road Prata shop
> Route 1: LCK Fish Farms (Upper Thomson Road >Mandai Road> Neo Tiew-Lim Chu Kang)
> OR
> You suggest other fish farms.


Personally, I find Lim Chu Kang farm areas too much dogs to cycle safely. I had experience dog chasing my motorbike quite a few time near Teo's area. However, I am OK if you guys insist.

----------


## ranmasatome

pasir ris then... would like to drop by capricorn anyway..

----------


## trident

sounds interesting, but 16 Dec 07 got marco photography at botanical gardens leh

----------


## gregnng

> Yo! You're here finally!
> 
> Tentative date: 16th Dec  would that be good for you?
> 
> Meeting/Starting point: Casuarina Road Prata shop
> Route 1: LCK Fish Farms (Upper Thomson Road >Mandai Road> Neo Tiew-Lim Chu Kang)
> OR
> You suggest other fish farms.


Oh

I can't make it on 16th Dec, return from another pengarang cycle trip, going sat morn and return sun afternoon

Much less dogs at lim chu kang area nowadays, got culled by authorities for being nuisance to public

There are farms in the sungei tengah area as well

----------


## cs_sg

Although Sunday morning traffic is lighter, I'm fine with 15th Dec (Saturday morning) so long as more people can join us  :Smile: . We'll try not to clash with other AQ member's outing.

----------


## David Moses Heng

sigh... i wish i can join you people but i'll be on duty that sunday. Church and family comes first always on sunday. :Smile:  Anyway, i have yet to buy my new mountain bike. 

Enjoy the trip people and Chryl, nice of you to organise this trip. :Well done:

----------


## planted86

mine is mountain bike can join??

----------


## gregnng

> mine is mountain bike can join??


The more the merrier, too bad i not in singapore that morning

----------


## cs_sg

> mine is mountain bike can join??


Of course you can  :Smile:  
I wish I have a mountain bike to go around. :Grin:  
We're going to visit the farms, not a road bike race.

Those who are interested, please add you name to the list:
1) Chyrl (Yio Chu Kang)
2) Justin a.k.a Ranmasatome (Central)
3) Billy a.k.a Goondoon (YCK)
4) ??? a.ka. planted86 (???)

----------


## planted86

haha... ok ok... will go get a helmet... lol..

Those who are interested, please add you name to the list:
1) Chyrl (Yio Chu Kang)
2) Justin a.k.a Ranmasatome (Central)
3) Billy a.k.a Goondoon (YCK)
4) jinhui a.k.a planted86 (woodlands)

----------


## ranmasatome

> sigh... i wish i can join you people but i'll be on duty that sunday. Church and family comes first always on sunday. Anyway, i have yet to buy my new mountain bike. 
> 
> Enjoy the trip people and Chryl, nice of you to organise this trip.


har??? its saturday la deh... :Grin: 
Any you can borrow mine if you want...haha..

----------


## Goondoo

> sigh... i wish i can join you people but i'll be on duty that sunday. Church and family comes first always on sunday. Anyway, i have yet to buy my new mountain bike. 
> 
> Enjoy the trip people and Chryl, nice of you to organise this trip.


Excuses!!!!!!!!!!


Anyway, what's the final decision? LCK? Pasir Ris?

----------


## ranmasatome

Think its pasir ris.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Excuses!!!!!!!!!!


 
Billy Bro...

I really would love to join you guys but i really can't. Excuses or not, you guys enjoy :Well done:

----------


## ranmasatome

David... your church on saturday??
i can lend you an additional bike if you want...no worries..

----------


## planted86

huh?? so is it saturday or sunday?? i need to tell my manager my schedule...

----------


## cs_sg

I changed it to Saturday since David was interested to join us for the trip, and also those going for Simon's Macro photography outing are keen to join us. Trident, stanchung, gregng?

(Sunday is a preferred day since the traffic is really lighter. We can always organise another trip to the West again  :Grin: )


*Where to?: Pasir Ris Farms 

Date: 15th December SATURDAY
Time: 8.30am (Eat prata then start pedaling!)
Meeting/Starting point: Casuarina Road Prata Shop (Upper Thomson District - Google Map here)*

*Note: Helmet is a must for this trip please. Traffic rules must be observed at all times. We're going to ride on the road, not walkway/pedestrian walks. No Helmets? Its your choice.
*
Those who are interested, please ADD your name to the list  :Smile:  Come join us for the fun!! :Jump for joy: 

S/N) Name a.k.a. AQ-nickname (where do you stay?)
1) Chyrl a.k.a cs_sg (YCK)
2) Justin a.k.a Ranmasatome (Central)
3) Billy a.k.a Goondoo (YCK)
4) jinhui a.k.a planted86 (woodlands)
5)
6)
7)
 :Cool: 
9)
10)

----------


## planted86

wow so early... think have to leave home at around 7am then slowly cycle there.. haha...

----------


## cs_sg

> wow so early... think have to leave home at around 7am then slowly cycle there.. haha...


I think it takes 30-45mins to slowly cycle down from Woodlands using Upper Thomson Road  :Smile:  If we set the time later, it will get hotter and the traffic is heavier too. :Grin:

----------


## planted86

ooo ok ok..

----------


## Goondoo

> ooo ok ok..


erm... you guys already know a good way to pasir ris farm? I do not know without the use of Expressway  :Grin: 

Maybe 1, go by old tampines road?

----------


## cs_sg

> erm... you guys already know a good way to pasir ris farm? I do not know without the use of Expressway 
> 
> Maybe 1, go by old tampines road?


I'll ask my cycling kakis the best way to get there. Its about 1hr ride if we do it slowly.

I went to Pasir Ris before using Old Tampines Road or we could go from East Coast, longer way and heavier traffic at Still Road though.

Will post the routes at a later date  :Very Happy:

----------


## ranmasatome

If you are coming from thompson... i think the fastest is still taking this route..

braddell rd-> bartley road -> paya lebar-> old airport road -> Eunos link-> kaki bukit ave 3-> tampines ave 10 -> pasir ris drive 12-> the rest you should know by heart.. :Grin: 

Maybe i'll go try it today or tomorrow and see how...

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I changed it to Saturday since David was interested to join us for the trip, and also those going for Simon's Macro photography outing are keen to join us. Trident, stanchung, gregng?


 
sorry people really cannot now cos i just twisted my right toe today :Crying:  plus my right toe nail also dropped out... :Crying:  :Crying:  Furthermore, i need to wrok on saturday afterwhich in the afternoon i will be at montfort for the aquascaping project.

Really sorry. Chryl, thanks for your thoughtfulnes though :Well done:

----------


## cs_sg

That's awful!
Get well soon, David. 
There's always another ride  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> That's awful!
> Get well soon, David. 
> There's always another ride


 
i'll arrange the next one.  :Well done:

----------


## trident

Chryl,
very good of you to organise the cycling trip. Wish I could come along, but I don't think my legs are up to it yet as I have not gone on a long trip before. Only trip I do now is to the food stalls and MRT station. But I will start training and will join you guys during the next trip. Cheapo mountain bike can? Better ones always get stolen.

David, get well soon.

----------


## cs_sg

> Chryl,
> very good of you to organise the cycling trip. Wish I could come along, but I don't think my legs are up to it yet as I have not gone on a long trip before. Only trip I do now is to the food stalls and MRT station. But I will start training and will join you guys during the next trip. Cheapo mountain bike can? Better ones always get stolen.
> 
> David, get well soon.


Its just an hour ride, David  :Smile: 
Don't worry about the speed as long as you are confident riding on the roads.
I am slow and safety comes first.
Cheapo bike or a 10K bike is not the issue here. All we want is to have some fun riding to the farms and have some makan after that to spend a good weekend.
I've only rode twice in 5 months! You can't beat that.

Think it over, and come join us if you are keen.  :Angel:

----------


## ranmasatome

Chryl... think trident is aka richard... not david.. :Grin: 

Anyway richard... think about it la... i don't think its going to be anything too physical... don't worry.. got goondoo joining us..so cannot go fast one... Muahahaha!!! lol!!  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Wah, cycling farm trip. Sounds nice, but I don't think I'll be able to make it being this shape that I am now. Can't even carry my camera and tripod for longer than 30 minutes without resting. Maybe next time if Richard is going then I can join. And Richard and myself can be the last two at the back.  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Chyrl, Justin,
Thanks for the assurance but I also happen to be working that day (15 Dec 07) so I really have to give it a miss. But I promise I'll go on the next trip, which David has so kindly volunteered to organize. 
I cycle daily to the MRT Station and on weekends, short trip around my estate visiting LFS, TOTO stall and food stalls. 
Luenny, I think we can both start preparing for the next trip. With a target it's easier to get motivated.

----------


## cs_sg

Richard, Luenny,

No problems for missing this one. Hopefully we could organize another one when weather permits. (Rainy season)

The ride ISN'T really as 'intimidating' as it sounds. haha.. Don't know why you guys make it sound like you're going for some ironman race or something. I bet its just as physically demanding as water-changing for your fish tankssssss with buckets.

Anyways, those who are already on the list, let's all pray for dry weather on the 15th Dec! 
*Wet weather cancels the trip.*

Where to?: Pasir Ris Farms

Date: 15th December SATURDAY
Time: 8.30am (Eat prata then start pedaling!)
Meeting/Starting point: Casuarina Road Prata Shop (Upper Thomson District - Google Map here)

Note: Helmet is a must for this trip please. Traffic rules must be observed at all times. We're going to ride on the road, not walkway/pedestrian walks. No Helmets? Its your choice.

Those who are interested, please ADD your name to the list Come join us for the fun!!

S/N) Name a.k.a. AQ-nickname (where do you stay?)
1) Chyrl a.k.a cs_sg (YCK)
2) Justin a.k.a Ranmasatome (Central)
3) Billy a.k.a Goondoo (YCK)
4) jinhui a.k.a planted86 (woodlands)
5)
6)
7)
 :Cool: 
9)
10)

----------


## gregnng

> i'll arrange the next one.


 
 :Exasperated:  Perhaps, one of the guys can take photos and let the rest of us drool, cause we miss out on the outing  :Exasperated: 

 :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done: 3 thumbs UPZ

----------


## ranmasatome

Yeah.. you guys shouldn't worry about cycling being too physically demanding... people always think " WAH!!! you cycle to pasir rish ah!!!!" but the truth is.. singapore is small... try cycling from one city to another in a big country like canada and you will know the difference....moreover, most cycling trips to fish farms the aim is not..cycle how fast... i dont even know if the aim is to cycle... 
perhaps choose to look at it as the aim is to go to fish farms... but we use bicycle as a mode of transport.. thats all...
Hope you guys can join the next one... i probably wont be around liao cos going back to jeepun (japan) quite soon.. :Grin:

----------


## cs_sg

> Chryl... think trident is aka richard... not david..
> 
> Anyway richard... think about it la... i don't think its going to be anything too physical... don't worry.. got goondoo joining us..so cannot go fast one... Muahahaha!!! lol!!


 :Grin:  Super Poor eyesights, getting old...Richard's signature is smaller than David's. haha

----------


## Goondoo

True, I did a round-the-island ride with my friend not very long ago. The only pain I had during and after the 150km trip was on the butts.  :Grin: 





> Yeah.. you guys shouldn't worry about cycling being too physically demanding... people always think " WAH!!! you cycle to pasir rish ah!!!!" but the truth is.. singapore is small... try cycling from one city to another in a big country like canada and you will know the difference....moreover, most cycling trips to fish farms the aim is not..cycle how fast... i dont even know if the aim is to cycle... 
> perhaps choose to look at it as the aim is to go to fish farms... but we use bicycle as a mode of transport.. thats all...
> Hope you guys can join the next one... i probably wont be around liao cos going back to jeepun (japan) quite soon..

----------


## luenny

> Richard, Luenny,
> The ride ISN'T really as 'intimidating' as it sounds. haha.. Don't know why you guys make it sound like you're going for some ironman race or something. I bet its just as physically demanding as water-changing for your fish tankssssss with buckets.


Hahaha, I don't think Richard does water-changing for his fish tanks with buckets and neither do I. We use hose.  :Laughing:  :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## trident

I am much relieved to hear all the good stuff, especially about Billy's round island trip. I think I can live with a sore butt. 

Chyrl, think you want to borrow my reading glasses?  :Cool: 

Justin, maybe can get David to organized it before you leave for Japan. :Jump for joy:

----------


## ranmasatome

not really possible... because i leave in about 2weeks after this trip... no point going to fish farm so often..unless you guys go to LCK??? hahaha..

anyway... i'm fine whenever, i try to cycle daily anway..

----------


## planted86

hey.. is the trip still on??

btw is it normal that when i wear my helmet i can feel a little tight at the side of the head??

i ask the bike shop uncle, he say its normal and the helmet will expand to fit the head... is it true??

----------


## fireblade

wah ...
didn't see this thread till now..
too bad I won't be in town this weekend..  :Sad:  
if not maybe can join the ride.. so long never cycle liao,.,. bike already 2 yrs in storeroom never see sunlight liao...
hopefully I can go for the next one in future.. 
think the weather is not very good for cycling though...
Be safe guys ..  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Planted86... NO!! its not true!! its freakin made of styrofoam... exapnd what?? get one that fits properly or you'll always be riding with a painful head and then that can develop into a headache..and its just horrible...
i had a helmet like taht once before... never again i tell you.. never again.
Blooy bike shop people don't know what they talking...want to sell product only... funny how that parallels most fish shop owners no??haha..

----------


## planted86

WHAT THE!! argggghhhh.... will go change the helmet tomorrow!! got cheated.... damn that bike store...

----------


## ranmasatome

lol... just tell them you don't like the feeling loh.... then get the next size up.
Actually bike helmets have to be snug in nature...but not too snug... its hard to explain what is snug by typing...must be there to see..just as long as the helmet is not pressing into your head... if it is the foam that is making it "tight" then it is okay... but if it is the styrofoam from the helmet itself that is pressing on your head..then change one.
You can try by taking out all the foam padding from the helmet and see if it still fits your head... usually my helmets have lots of loose space without the foam and is really not secure at all.. then when i put in the foam.. it becomes "snug".

----------


## planted86

haha... its ok now i've changed my helmet to a more comfortable helmet its like what you say its snug.... i think snug from what you explain means fit comfortably?? its both secure and comfortable??

by the way... who do i contact when i reach there?? maybe can put down contact also??

jinhui---91384437

----------


## cs_sg

Sorry! I was so busy these few days and I didn't notice your helmet questions.
Guess you got it solved.
NOW Guys, Pray pray for good weather  :Very Happy: 
If wet weather..then maybe Sunday if you are still keen. keke.. 
So now...Pray before you sleep, before you step out of the house tomorrow  :Wink: 

Jinhui, Sent you a sms.

MEETING TIME: 830am, Casuarina Road Prata Shop.
*Ride to be Confirmed by sms by 7.30am. Wet Weather or Threatening wet weather cancels the ride.*
PM ME your Contact number if you are coming.

----------


## trident

Hope the weather holds up. 
Enjoy yourselves  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Thanks for organising the trip Chryl...it was fun until you cursed us!!!! kekeke.. :Grin:  but still fun la then..haha... cycling in the rain is so cooling...

----------


## cs_sg

> Thanks for organising the trip Chryl...it was fun until you cursed us!!!! kekeke.. but still fun la then..haha... cycling in the rain is so cooling...


Yeah, its fun to 'explore'! Long time didn't cycle haha.. thanks for waiting up  :Razz: 

Poor Jinhui had to fight another round of heavy shower on our way back!

Now, its time to plant my 'shopping'! :Jump for joy:

----------


## trident

looks like you guys had fun, how many turned up?

----------


## cs_sg

> looks like you guys had fun, how many turned up?


2 boys and an auntie.  :Grin: 

Yeah, it gets 'funnier' ( I mean more fun  :Razz:  ) when I got confident enough to lead the 'boys' to the bikeshop. That's where real test for 'endurance' began after lunch.

Really nice and cool start this morning! 
Its already great to meet up with people who share one common hobby, sharing 2 doubles up the fun! :Jump for joy:

----------


## planted86

yup!! its very fun... and ya you and your curse!! lol... but i learned alot from you and justin!!

and ya.. those who scare we will cycle fast... i can tell you don't worry... i'm sure that you can catch up... lol...

----------


## trident

got auntie meh? hehehe
can't wait for the next trip  :Wink: 





> 2 boys and an auntie. 
> 
> Yeah, it gets 'funnier' ( I mean more fun  ) when I got confident enough to lead the 'boys' to the bikeshop. That's where real test for 'endurance' began after lunch.
> 
> Really nice and cool start this morning! 
> Its already great to meet up with people who share one common hobby, sharing 2 doubles up the fun!

----------


## cs_sg

> got auntie meh? hehehe
> can't wait for the next trip


Yeah, moi.  :Grin: 

Next trip can try Lim Chu Kang. 
I reallllly don't believe there are dogs so let's go have a look on our 2-wheels one weekend  :Razz: 
I haven't been to Teo's and Gan's farm for more than 16 months even though I cycled past it almost every month for the past one year!

Small-tiger, don't say I curse lah. I was trying to thank God for giving us such a good start. Justin said I darn sway so its came from him. haha

----------


## illumnae

> Yeah, moi. 
> 
> Next trip can try Lim Chu Kang. 
> I reallllly don't believe there are dogs so let's go have a look on our 2-wheels one weekend 
> I haven't been to Teo's and Gan's farm for more than 16 months even though I cycled past it almost every month for the past one year!
> 
> Small-tiger, don't say I curse lah. I was trying to thank God for giving us such a good start. Justin said I darn sway so its came from him. haha


Lim Chu Kang really got dogs! that time i drove there and accidentally took a wrong turning into a dead end...a small pack of 6-7 dogs came rushing out and surrounded my car while i slowly did a 3 point turn to get out. not funny at all...

----------


## planted86

> Lim Chu Kang really got dogs! that time i drove there and accidentally took a wrong turning into a dead end...a small pack of 6-7 dogs came rushing out and surrounded my car while i slowly did a 3 point turn to get out. not funny at all...



ya... i always get chase by dogs there... but as long as you speed out of their territory they will stop chasing... but getting chase by dogs is not fun...

haha.... next time when going LCK don't mention about the weather... LCK not like pasir ris so many shelter.... and 1 more thing... CHANGE YOUR BRAKE!! lol....

----------


## Goondoo

> ya... i always get chase by dogs there... but as long as you speed out of their territory they will stop chasing... but getting chase by dogs is not fun...
> 
> haha.... next time when going LCK don't mention about the weather... LCK not like pasir ris so many shelter.... and 1 more thing... CHANGE YOUR BRAKE!! lol....


After work, I lead my family to East coast park.... where I witness three drenched chicken at the fly over deciding deciding how to go down....  :Grin:

----------


## cs_sg

> After work, I lead my family to East coast park.... where I witness three drenched chicken at the fly over deciding deciding how to go down....


What a friend!
Why didn't you stop and tell us how to get down then?  :Shocked: 
That's the funnier part of the whole trip. Very memorable definitely for the boys. 

(haha Its not stairs! Its a darn 'RAMP!' ) :Kiss:

----------


## planted86

> After work, I lead my family to East coast park.... where I witness three drenched chicken at the fly over deciding deciding how to go down....


cause SOMEONE told us that that is a ramp and that bridge is the correct bridge... right chryl?? lol...

----------


## ranmasatome

> Yeah, it gets 'funnier' ( I mean more fun  ) when I got confident enough to lead the 'boys' to the bikeshop. That's where real test for 'endurance' began after lunch.


wah... goondoo... tell you... next time you go please dont let the auntie lead you.... stairs can become ramp... from sunny become rain....then lead us don't know go where... ask her where the underpass is she say.."after the chalet" then after we pass the chalet we ask her "so where is the underpass" she said.."har????? chalet pass already meh???" wah.. i almost fainted...hahaha.. :Grin: 
This best buy of the day was at Mainland man!! Whacked all the Hygrophila sp "Araguaia" from them at less than our smallest "note" denomination per pot!!! 
WAhahahaha! :Wink:

----------


## Goondoo

> What a friend!
> Why didn't you stop and tell us how to get down then? 
> That's the funnier part of the whole trip. Very memorable definitely for the boys. 
> 
> (haha Its not stairs! Its a darn 'RAMP!' )


Aiyo, I saw you guys face like fighting like that, where dare to go down?!?!




> cause SOMEONE told us that that is a ramp and that bridge is the correct bridge... right chryl?? lol...


Where are you guys actually going? That bridge leads you to East Park for sure.




> wah... goondoo... tell you... next time you go please dont let the auntie lead you.... stairs can become ramp... from sunny become rain....then lead us don't know go where... ask her where the underpass is she say.."after the chalet" then after we pass the chalet we ask her "so where is the underpass" she said.."har????? chalet pass already meh???" wah.. i almost fainted...hahaha..
> This best buy of the day was at Mainland man!! Whacked all the Hygrophila sp "Araguaia" from them at less than our smallest "note" denomination per pot!!! 
> WAhahahaha!


Underpasses are mostly near Bayshore area.... further down towards Changi Airport. The bridge you guys were at is the Bedok exit of ECP.

Note to self: Need to thank boss for asking me do OT.  :Exasperated:

----------


## trident

whoa........sounds like a good time, drenched or not  :Smile: 
and yes, LCK got dogs, at the farm and small lane

----------


## planted86

> Aiyo, I saw you guys face like fighting like that, where dare to go down?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you guys actually going? That bridge leads you to East Park for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Underpasses are mostly near Bayshore area.... further down towards Changi Airport. The bridge you guys were at is the Bedok exit of ECP.
> ...


hahaha... we were looking for a bike shop next to east coast road... our face got so fierce?? lol...




> whoa........sounds like a good time, drenched or not 
> and yes, LCK got dogs, at the farm and small lane


yup.. its quite fun actually... come join us on the next trip!! lets get chase by dogs together... lol...

----------


## trident

planted86,
yah looking forward to join you guys on the next trip, but have to go slow with me, no spring chicken you know.  :Smile: 
First trip rain, second trip chased by dogs hahaha
Hard to top that.

----------


## luenny

Sounds like you guys had fun. Lim Chu Kang, a lot of places to visit over there. Should like fun. Don't bother about the dogs, they just want to get you away. If you don't go to their place, it's ok.

----------


## planted86

> planted86,
> yah looking forward to join you guys on the next trip, but have to go slow with me, no spring chicken you know. 
> First trip rain, second trip chased by dogs hahaha
> Hard to top that.





> Sounds like you guys had fun. Lim Chu Kang, a lot of places to visit over there. Should like fun. Don't bother about the dogs, they just want to get you away. If you don't go to their place, it's ok.


trident,
haha... like luenny say just don't get into their territory then it should be fine... and don't worry we got a auntie in the team... :X  :Grin:   :Razz: 

luenny,
got alot of place to visit?? i only know of teo's fish farm, jurong frog farm, LCK110(marine), coral farm(marine)

----------


## trident

planted86,
LCK has lots of fish farm, veg farm and nurseries.....
We always visit the discus farms there, used to have a apisto farm there but has since given up.

----------


## planted86

oh... thought most of them are close to public... thats why never went in...

----------


## trident

they are same as those in pasir ris, btw, which farm did you guys visited that day?

----------


## planted86

erm... irwana, mainland, tropical... 

after both of them went home i cycle to petmart then biotope..

----------


## jason6142004

when is the next cycling trip to LCK?? would like to join though i dont have a helmet. :Jump for joy:

----------


## planted86

hope by that time i got money to get a new bike... :Sad:

----------


## trident

would like to join if distant is not too far, no stamina!

----------

